# Superior Drummer preset for you guys to download! (Avatar, the one I used on Cassini)



## C2Aye

Hey there ss.org'ers! Since I've started work on my new EP, I felt the new to update my drum mix and try out new sounds since I felt I had used my old preset to death. Now that I've done that, I thought it would let you guys download the preset. It is exactly the same one that I used on my album Cassini and everything is the stock Avatar kit and done in the SD2 mixer so it's ready to throw into a mix, although I would strongly recommend tweaking it to your liking 

Download it here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39302626/Cassini SD2 Preset.rar

Here's a clip of the preset in action: Cassini Superior Drummer 2 Preset Demo by C2Aye on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

To use the preset, just click 'Load Project' from the 'Load/Save' drop down menu and select the preset from the folder you have it saved! Couldn't be simpler!

If you want to hear it in a mix, just listen to any of my latest songs on soundcloud or my album Cassini

P.S. This clips like shit, what I do is turn down my master when it comes to rendering the whole track and get the volume up in the mastering stage as well as limiting it. Or you know, you can tweak the preset and fix the mess I made


----------



## Larcher

sounds guuuuuud


----------



## GTailly

Sounds huge man! Likin' it.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

It comes with a challenge: Try to cut out that ring from the snare. 

Seriously though, this is really nice. Nice to see someone contrib00ting, happens pretty rarely around...


----------



## C2Aye

Larcher said:


> sounds guuuuuud





Inhaler said:


> Sounds huge man! Likin' it.





Kurkkuviipale said:


> It comes with a challenge: Try to cut out that ring from the snare.
> 
> Seriously though, this is really nice. Nice to see someone contrib00ting, happens pretty rarely around...



Cheers guys, I think I gave this preset a good run for its money! And cheers Joel, I was always planning on giving this one away once I changed up, hopefully it will help a few people. And if I could, I would make that snare ring out FORVER AND EVER 

More tips, if it doesn't sound good in your mixes keep in mind that I've done everything to suit the way I record so it'll be worth tweaking. Also, if you use this preset for a tune or mixtest, post your results here, I'm curious to hear what it's like out of my hands!


----------



## Razzy

Sweet, I'll play around with this for sure.


----------



## bigswifty

thanks for sharing brotha


----------



## philoking

Thanks for the preset! Let's hear it in a mix?


----------



## C2Aye

Razzy said:


> Sweet, I'll play around with this for sure.



Sweet man, make sure to post anything you come up with 



dbrozz said:


> thanks for sharing brotha



No worries, enjoy the preset! 



philoking said:


> Thanks for the preset! Let's hear it in a mix?



Well um... 



C2Aye said:


> If you want to hear it in a mix, just listen to any of my latest songs on soundcloud or my album Cassini



 But since you asked nicely, here's the second track 'Orion' from my album Cassini http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39302626/02 Orion.mp3


----------



## philoking

Check out a sample on SoundCloud
Superior Drummer Mike Portnoy Systematic Chaos Kit for Metal Foundry by projectk2r4 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Download the Zip here http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4506668/PortnoyChaosKitforMetalFoundry.zip

Enjoy


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

C2Aye said:


> And if I could, I would make that snare ring out FORVER AND EVER



Actually there are several ringing frequencies. I took a quick look at the snare and figured out the frequencies (or the most dominant ones):
1st: 243hz-260hz
2nd: 345hz-355hz
3rd: 453hz
4th: 490hz

Just thought if someone wants to give the snare a little surgery, there's your frequencies you want to look @. Also: They are characteristic to the snare Sithu is using (Slingerland 70's) so those frequencies apply if you're dealing with that snare anyway. What you wanna do is to take an EQ with an ability to go really high q-ratios and make a notch that takes about 18db (I found that even more was required to the first ring) out of those frequencies.


----------



## C2Aye

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Actually there are several ringing frequencies. I took a quick look at the snare and figured out the frequencies (or the most dominant ones):
> 1st: 243hz-260hz
> 2nd: 345hz-355hz
> 3rd: 453hz
> 4th: 490hz
> 
> Just thought if someone wants to give the snare a little surgery, there's your frequencies you want to look @. Also: They are characteristic to the snare Sithu is using (Slingerland 70's) so those frequencies apply if you're dealing with that snare anyway. What you wanna do is to take an EQ with an ability to go really high q-ratios and make a notch that takes about 18db (I found that even more was required to the first ring) out of those frequencies.



Thanks Joel, that was really good of you to do. 

So now those of you who don't like the ring in the snare know what to do now! You can also experiment with different snares as well. I picked the Slingerland 70's because of the big, low sound as the resonance but that won't be to everyone's tastes I'm sure. Feel free to experiment as I made this preset for use in my album.


----------



## dreamermind

thanks you so much for the preset man! my ears have a boner now! I love your music and you (no homo) !


----------



## Lianoroto

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Actually there are several ringing frequencies. I took a quick look at the snare and figured out the frequencies (or the most dominant ones):
> 1st: 243hz-260hz
> 2nd: 345hz-355hz
> 3rd: 453hz
> 4th: 490hz
> 
> Just thought if someone wants to give the snare a little surgery, there's your frequencies you want to look @. Also: They are characteristic to the snare Sithu is using (Slingerland 70's) so those frequencies apply if you're dealing with that snare anyway. What you wanna do is to take an EQ with an ability to go really high q-ratios and make a notch that takes about 18db (I found that even more was required to the first ring) out of those frequencies.



Did you use some special tool to figure it out, or was it just basic EQ with high q and some 'seek and destroy'?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Lianoroto said:


> Did you use some special tool to figure it out, or was it just basic EQ with high q and some 'seek and destroy'?



It's in the blood...

jk, I used MAnalyzer by Melda Plugins.


----------



## Enselmis

Kurkkuviipale said:


> It's in the blood...
> 
> jk, I used MAnalyzer by Melda Plugins.



Is it just me or do those Melda plugins eat up an absurd amount processing power? Especially when compared to the native Reaper plugins such as ReaEQ and ReaComp.

I'll have a fiddle around with that preset later this evening.


----------



## C2Aye

dreamermind said:


> thanks you so much for the preset man! my ears have a boner now! I love your music and you (no homo) !



No worries, and I'm glad you're enjoying the preset 

And thanks, appreciate that you like my music too 



Kurkkuviipale said:


> It's in the blood...
> 
> jk, I used MAnalyzer by Melda Plugins.



Joel actually sees different frequencies as colours of the visible spectrum. True facts.



Enselmis said:


> Is it just me or do those Melda plugins eat up an absurd amount processing power? Especially when compared to the native Reaper plugins such as ReaEQ and ReaComp.
> 
> I'll have a fiddle around with that preset later this evening.



I'm having no trouble with them, just used them in my new drum mix which I'll be posting a mixtest for shortly!

Feel free to use the preset to your heart's content and I WANT TO HEAR CLIPSGODAMMIT


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Yea, you gotta have some cool super ability before Stillwell does you a custom compressor (the one with threshold knob going below zero).


----------



## C2Aye

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Yea, you gotta have some cool super ability before Stillwell does you a custom compressor (the one with threshold knob going below zero).



Compressing silence requires such powers 

Hope you guys are enjoying the preset!


----------



## Fiction

Nice preset mayne! I'll be using this as a guideline, everything sounds awesome to my ears but i'll probably tweak the snare a bit. The toms I can never tweak to how I want, and you've managed to get pretty close with the toms.

I'd record something but my 7 is in pieces and my cheap 6 string is so uninviting for recording.

Edit: We need a global preset/patch thread


----------



## C2Aye

Fiction said:


> Nice preset mayne! I'll be using this as a guideline, everything sounds awesome to my ears but i'll probably tweak the snare a bit. The toms I can never tweak to how I want, and you've managed to get pretty close with the toms.
> 
> I'd record something but my 7 is in pieces and my cheap 6 string is so uninviting for recording.
> 
> Edit: We need a global preset/patch thread



I must have been the only person to link the ringy snare. It does ring for AGES though so play about with it, definitely! I didn't really put much thought into the toms, just some eq and compression.

A global patch or prest sticky would be fantastic!


----------



## Fiction

http://soundcloud.com/zackyyyy/hs-esque-sithu-ayes-drum

Thar we go, no post-eq. The drums sit really well, but my guitars as usual are


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Fiction said:


> HS-Esque - Sithu Ayes Drum preset by Zackyyyy on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> Thar we go, no post-eq. The drums sit really well, but my guitars as usual are



Maybe you should pan the guitars...

E: Actually I think the whole mix is in mono. Maybe you have a mono plugin in your master track or something?


----------



## Fiction

Both guitars are Double tracked and Panned Hard L/R.. My tone is just terrible for that.

Maybe its done in the bouncing? Because it does always sound different after bouncing.. I just assumed it was the switch from my headphones to my speakers. 

Edit: Okay yeah, the format was set to Mono instead of Stereo during Bounce.. I'll upload the new one haha, thanks for pointing that out.. I usually bounce in stereo, not sure why it was set to that via default.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Well bounce it in stereo. Your clip is in mono, there is no stereo image.


----------



## Fiction

Huzzah, thats one problem solved. Thanks Kurk (I do know your names joel, but it would weird saying joel.. being some random internet guy haha) 

Aaaaannndddd - Take 2! by Zackyyyy on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## C2Aye

Fiction said:


> Huzzah, thats one problem solved. Thanks Kurk (I do know your names joel, but it would weird saying joel.. being some random internet guy haha)
> 
> Aaaaannndddd - Take 2! by Zackyyyy on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Sounds good man. What snare did you end up using?


----------



## Steve-Om

sounds excellent!! thanks for sharing it!! 

What I'd really like to know is how you made juicy guitar tone on "January 3rd mixtest", sounds just so...good lol

is that a VST?

a


----------



## C2Aye

Steve-Om said:


> sounds excellent!! thanks for sharing it!!
> 
> What I'd really like to know is how you made juicy guitar tone on "January 3rd mixtest", sounds just so...good lol
> 
> is that a VST?
> 
> a



No worries dude.

The tone in that is all vst's. I ran was Guitar Rig 4 in front (Compressor, Tubescreamer, Noise Gate) into Lepou LeGion into Lecab 2 with Recabinet impulses, two Mesa Boogie and two Marshall.

If you have any more questions, post them in the thread please  http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...legion-guitar-rig-4-sd2-new-versions-now.html


----------



## Fiction

C2Aye said:


> Sounds good man. What snare did you end up using?



Your snare. I'm refraining from doing any changes until I get some proper Monitors.


----------



## Heyitstahtoneguy

when i loaded this preset in DAW, only the cymbals and toms worked, the rest was unmatched key. I used guitar pro midi file is there a way to fix this?


----------



## C2Aye

Fiction said:


> Your snare. I'm refraining from doing any changes until I get some proper Monitors.



Haha, really? I didn't recognise it because it didn't have 7 years worth of ringing to it  Well done mate!



Heyitstahtoneguy said:


> when i loaded this preset in DAW, only the cymbals and toms worked, the rest was unmatched key. I used guitar pro midi file is there a way to fix this?



I don't see why it shouldn't work, I left all the midi assignments to their defaults. Have you tried programming the drums using your midi piano roll in your DAW?


----------



## Heyitstahtoneguy

I don't see why it shouldn't work, I left all the midi assignments to their defaults. Have you tried programming the drums using your midi piano roll in your DAW?[/QUOTE]

I use ableton and its a pain sometimes to use. I figured it out, i changed the snare to D1 and the kick to C1 and preseto!


----------



## Fiction

> I use ableton and its a pain sometimes to use. I figured it out, i changed the snare to D1 and the kick to C1 and preseto!



Thats happened to me before, when loading a preset its changed the default mappings.. I just reloaded the preset and it worked.


----------



## GTailly

Just had the time to download and try this today.

Really digging the sound!

Unfortunately, I have guitar pickups shielding issues to solve out before I can record anything with my ultra... -.-'

Thanks a lot for the sweet preset though.

EDIT: I could not resist.... Needed to try it. Nothing fancy and really did it quickly but enjoy. 


http://soundcloud.com/atarax-i-a/test-sd-2-0-preset


----------



## Spacca189

C2Aye said:


> Hey there ss.org'ers! Since I've started work on my new EP, I felt the new to update my drum mix and try out new sounds since I felt I had used my old preset to death. Now that I've done that, I thought it would let you guys download the preset. It is exactly the same one that I used on my album Cassini and everything is the stock Avatar kit and done in the SD2 mixer so it's ready to throw into a mix, although I would strongly recommend tweaking it to your liking
> 
> Download it here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39302626/Cassini SD2 Preset.rar
> 
> Here's a clip of the preset in action: Cassini Superior Drummer 2 Preset Demo by C2Aye on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> To use the preset, just click 'Load Project' from the 'Load/Save' drop down menu and select the preset from the folder you have it saved! Couldn't be simpler!
> 
> If you want to hear it in a mix, just listen to any of my latest songs on soundcloud or my album Cassini
> 
> P.S. This clips like shit, what I do is turn down my master when it comes to rendering the whole track and get the volume up in the mastering stage as well as limiting it. Or you know, you can tweak the preset and fix the mess I made



DAT SNARE 
dude, you totally made my fucking day with this preset

I'm kinda newbie in the recording/mixing world, you said how you avoid the clipping issue by turning down the master when it comes to rendering the whole track and get the volume up in the mastering stage..could you be more specific...I know it's a silly question..but I still don't get it...you basically record all the guitar tracks with the master really low? how can you then export the whole thing at an higher volume without clipping? thanks for sharing this again, really dig your tracks too


----------



## C2Aye

Spacca189 said:


> DAT SNARE
> dude, you totally made my fucking day with this preset
> 
> I'm kinda newbie in the recording/mixing world, you said how you avoid the clipping issue by turning down the master when it comes to rendering the whole track and get the volume up in the mastering stage..could you be more specific...I know it's a silly question..but I still don't get it...you basically record all the guitar tracks with the master really low? how can you then export the whole thing at an higher volume without clipping? thanks for sharing this again, really dig your tracks too



Nah, I don't turn down the master until the mastering stage, which is when I turn down the master so that the mix has headroom (about -6db) and then the mastering plugins are after the fader so it brings everything back up without clipping. It's a lousy way to do it and it's probably best if you avoid clipping in the first place but I dunno, it's worked for me so far!

And no worries, enjoy the preset!


----------



## Spacca189

C2Aye said:


> Nah, I don't turn down the master until the mastering stage, which is when I turn down the master so that the mix has headroom (about -6db) and then the mastering plugins are after the fader so it brings everything back up without clipping. It's a lousy way to do it and it's probably best if you avoid clipping in the first place but I dunno, it's worked for me so far!
> 
> And no worries, enjoy the preset!



thanks man, last thing...how do you record your guitars to get that "3D" sound, if you know what I mean...everytime I record something it seems like the guitars are centered, even if I pan them hard left and hard right...I usually track them in stereo and then do the panning....do I have to track them in mono instead? also, I've noticed your tracks on soundcloud have a very "linear" waveform, almost like a solid brick instead of having all the peaks of the bassdrum and snare (like in my case)...what's the secret for that? levelling the track after the mixdown? sorry for all the questions


----------



## GTailly

If you want your guitars to sound fuller you need to record each tracks separately and pan them after.
For example: open teo different tracks one hard left and one hard right and recorrd each one, one at the time.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

Made my newest song with your patch, Thankyou! =)
https://soundcloud.com/mitchell-burgess/animosity


----------

